
Red meat and the risk of bowel cancer - open-source-ux
https://www.nhs.uk/live-well/eat-well/red-meat-and-the-risk-of-bowel-cancer/
======
LinuxBender
Red meat is not a risk. Excessive iron is the risk they are referring to. You
can research the side effects of consuming too much iron and decide for
yourself if you are at risk.

